# Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen



## muddyliz (5. Juli 2015)

In der Geschäftsordnung unseres Angelvereins steht:
"Der Jahresbeitrag beträgt 200 Euro."
"Aktive Mitglieder können durch Arbeitsleistungen ihren Jahresbeitrag um bis zu 150 € reduzieren. Für jede erbrachte Arbeitsstunde werden 15 € angerechnet."

Nun meine Frage: Ist es rechtlich überhaupt zulässig, dass gemeinnützige Vereine eine bestimmte Anzahl von Arbeitsstunden festlegen können? 
Mir ist ein Fall eines Angelvereins in der Nähe bekannt: Da ging ein Mitglied wegen vorgeschriebener (aber von ihm nicht erbrachter) Arbeitsstunden vor Gericht und gewann. Wie genau in diesem Verein die Arbeitsstunden festgeschrieben waren weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Burney (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hören sagen oder bist dir sicher,dass er genau deswegen geklagt hat?

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das nicht rechtens ist.


----------



## wusel345 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ich verstehe den Sinn deiner Frage nicht so ganz. Wie du schreibst steht doch in eurer Satzung "Aktive Mitglieder können durch Arbeitsleistungen ihren Jahresbeitrag um  bis zu 150 € reduzieren. Für jede erbrachte Arbeitsstunde werden 15 €  angerechnet." Ich lese da das Wort können raus und nicht müssen. Wer Lust und Sapß am Arbeitsdienst hat und es auch noch vergütet bekommt, in dem sich sein Beitrag verringert, der sollte eigentlich happy sein. 10 Stunden an 2 Wochenenden oder so im Jahr Arbeitsdienst ist doch gar nichts gegen die übrige Arbeit im Jahr. 

Oder wäre es dir lieber, wenn ein Unternehmen eure Gewässer und die Ufer pflegt und euch die Kosten auf den Jahresbeitrag aufgebrummt würden? Mal eben von 200€ auf 300€! Ich glauibe nicht. 

Auch bei uns ist Arbeitsdienst freiwillig, aber wer ihn nicht mitmacht  bezahlt dafür. Finde ich völlig in Ordnung!

Es soll sogar Vereine geben, da ist Arbeitsdienst Pficht und wird nicht vergütet.


----------



## Casso (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Guten Morgen!

In unserem Verein ist zwar nicht Gang und Gäbe aber in einigen anderen Vereinen die ich kenne sind Arbeitseinsätze durchaus an der Tagesordnung. Ich weiß auch von einem, in dem man ca. 30 Euro mehr am Jahresende bezahlen muss, wenn man von Arbeitseinsätzen fern geblieben ist. 

Ich kenne mich mit der Rechtslage nun nicht wirklich gut aus aber denke dennoch, dass es rechtens ist. Wie meine beiden Vorredner bereits geschrieben haben, basiert diese Art der Vergütung auf freiwilliger Basis. Dementsprechend bekommen die Vereinsmitglieder keinen wirklich schadhaften Nachteil zu spüren. Im Gegenteil, fleißige und interessierte Mitglieder bekommen sogar noch die Möglichkeit sich 150 ( ! ) Euro zu sparen! Je nach Vereins- und Gewässerangebote durchaus lohnenswert.


----------



## Burney (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Kenne aber auch Vereine, da gibt es ohne Pflichtstunden keine Karte. Deswegen steh ich heute bei 38 Grad am Grill -.-


----------



## warenandi (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ich find es Klasse das euer Verein das macht.
Spielst du mit dem Gedanken den Verein, bei dem du Mitglied bist und eventuelle Vorteile genießt bezüglich Gewässer zu beangeln die nur Vereinsmitglieder beangeln dürfen, zu verklagen weil dieser Verein dir die Möglichkeit bietet 150€ im Jahr zu sparen für insgesamt 10 Arbeitsstunden im ganzen Jahr? 
Ich persönlich würde es mir Überlegenheit. :q


----------



## Schlacko (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

So gut wie du möchte ich es auch haben. Bezahle 130€ Beitrag 30€ fürs Boot und "muss" 15 Stunden Arbeitsdienst erbringen. Wenn man den Arbeitsdienst nicht macht werden pro Stunde 5€ fällig.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Sinn deiner Frage nicht so ganz. Wie du schreibst steht doch in eurer Satzung "Aktive Mitglieder können durch Arbeitsleistungen ihren Jahresbeitrag um  bis zu 150 € reduzieren. Für jede erbrachte Arbeitsstunde werden 15 €  angerechnet." Ich lese da das Wort können raus und nicht müssen. Wer Lust und Sapß am Arbeitsdienst hat und es auch noch vergütet bekommt, in dem sich sein Beitrag verringert, der sollte eigentlich happy sein. 10 Stunden an 2 Wochenenden oder so im Jahr Arbeitsdienst ist doch gar nichts gegen die übrige Arbeit im Jahr.
> 
> Oder wäre es dir lieber, wenn ein Unternehmen eure Gewässer und die Ufer pflegt und euch die Kosten auf den Jahresbeitrag aufgebrummt würden? Mal eben von 200€ auf 300€! Ich glauibe nicht.
> 
> ...



Eben!
Von Pflichtarbeitsstunden ist nirgends die Rede. Du zahlst einfach 200 Euro und gut ist.
Finde die Lösung eures Vereins übrigens nicht schlecht, so hat man wenigstens keine Rennerei wegen nicht geleisteten Arbeitsstunden oder nicht gezahltem Geld für nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden.
Rechtlich sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem und mit der Gemeinnützigkeit beißt sich das auch in keinster Weise.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Schlacko schrieb:


> So gut wie du möchte ich es auch haben. Bezahle 130€ Beitrag 30€ fürs Boot und "muss" 15 Stunden Arbeitsdienst erbringen. Wenn man den Arbeitsdienst nicht macht werden pro Stunde 5€ fällig.


Nur 5 Euro? Wahnsinn, seit ihr billig!
Für 5 Euro gehe ich nicht arbeiten und daher wäre es für mich finanziell keine Überlegung wert, ob ich Arbeitsstunden leiste wegen 5 Euro Strafzahlung pro Stunde.
Bei mir im Verein kämen da nur noch die Vereinsmeier und Überzeugungstäter zum Arbeitsdienst, aber sicher keiner weil ihn 5 Euro schmerzen.
Bevor da einer mehrere Samstage zum Arbeitsdienst käme, würde er genau einen Samstag von 6Uhr bis 12Uhr zum Arbeiten in die Firma gehen, seinen Stundenlohn + Samstagszuschlag kassieren, die Woche drauf alle Arbeitsstunden im vorraus bar bezahlen und sich vom übrigen Geld 'nen Kasten Bier und paar Köder kaufen!:q


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ist doch ne tolle Regelung das man bei euch den Beitrag durch Arbeiteinsatz verringern kann.
Bei uns sind 6 std Pflicht,pro Stunde 15 .- wenn man nicht teilnimmt.
Demnächst wohl 30.- ,die kämen dann auf den Jahresbeitrag
von 180.- ,oben drauf.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: Ist es rechtlich überhaupt zulässig, dass gemeinnützige Vereine eine bestimmte Anzahl von Arbeitsstunden festlegen können?



 Der Verein darf Mitglieder nicht wegen nicht geleisteter Arbeitsstunden ausschließen, aber er darf wegen nicht geleisteter Arbeitsstunden Zusatzbeiträge erheben.

 Ähnliches gilt übrigens auch für den Nichtbesuch von Vereinsversammlungen. Viele Vereine kassieren da pro Nicht-Besuch 5 €, manche sogar 10 €. Bei einigen Vereinen wird eine Anzahl Mindestbesuche pro Jahr festgelegt, sonst muss gezahlt werden.

 Hier wird es übrigens dann knifflig, wenn Vereine z.B. in ihrer Satzung stehen haben, dass Mitglieder automatisch ausgeschlossen werden, wenn sie hintereinander 6 Monatsversammlungen nicht besucht haben. Wegen solcher Klauseln gibt es immer wieder Rechtsstreitigkeiten, die auch zugunsten der Mitglieder ausgehen, wenn das jeweilige Mitglied z.B. aus Arbeitsgründen (Projekteinsätze etc.) verhindert war.


----------



## warenandi (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ihr habe alle enorm hohe Beiträge zu zahlen. Wahnsinn.
Ich komme auf einen Jahresbeitrag von knappe 35€. Arbeitsstunden keine Pflicht und unzählige Gewässer. Warum gibt es in D solch enorm großen Unterschiede?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Demnächst wohl 30.- ,die kämen dann auf den Jahresbeitrag
> von 180.- ,oben drauf.



 Ob dieser Betrag beim Finanzamt durchgeht, würde mich interessieren. Das könnte dann schon mit der Gemeinnützigkeit kollidieren, wenn die Gefahr besteht, dass Mitglieder, die z.B. aus beruflichen Gründen oft verhindert sind, dann pro Jahr einen exorbitanten Zusatzbeitrag zahlen müssen. 

 Ich war bis vor 8 Jahren Vorstand eines Gemeinnützigen Vereins (kein Angelverein) und wurde damals vom Finanzamt belehrt, dass man max. 15 € pro nicht geleisteter Arbeitsstunde und eine Festlegung von max. 15 zu leistenden Arbeitsstunden pro Jahr akzeptieren würde.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



warenandi schrieb:


> Warum gibt es in D solch enorm großen Unterschiede?



Ganz einfach: Weil die Aufwände für die Angelvereine aufgrund der Eigentumsverhältnisse an Gewässern regional sehr unterschiedlich sind.

 Hier in Mittelfranken zahlt ein Verein für einen 6ha-Weiher pro Jahr um die 5000 € Pacht. Der Kaufpreis liegt bei ca. 500.000 €

 Mein Verein hat bei etwas mehr als 200 Mitgliedern jährliche Gesamtaufwände von ca. 50.000 €. Irgendwo muss das Geld herkommen.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Die 30.- liegen in der Luft um mehr Leute zum Arbeitsdienst zu bewegen.
Kleiner Verein,30 Leute und ein sehr Arbeitsintensives Gewässer.
Es stehen aber Termine zur Auswahl wo ansich jeder mal können sollte.
Selbst Sonntags.
Und so wie ich den Vorstand kenne ,wären die,die letzten die was dagegen hätten wenn einer aus eigenem Willen auserhalb der Termine seine Stunden ableistet.
Aber gut zu wissen das es mit 30.- pro Stunde zu schwierigkeiten mit dem Finanzamt kommen könnte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die 30.- liegen in der Luft um mehr Leute zum Arbeitsdienst zu bewegen.
> Kleiner Verein,30 Leute und ein sehr Arbeitsintensives Gewässer.



Das läuft in meinem Verein glücklicherweise recht reibungsfrei. Die meisten Leute machen mehr als die vorgeschriebenen 10 Stunden. Und investieren nebenher auch einige € Benzingeld. Arbeit gibt's genug: Fütterung an Aufzuchtteichen, Rasenmähen, Vorbereitung von Verkaufsständen bei Kirchweih und Weihnachtsmarkt, ...

 Bei mir kommen pro Jahr locker 30+ Stunden zusammen.

 Der Lohn dafür ist ein für hiesige Verhältnisse sehr gutes Gewässerangebot und super Besatz.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



warenandi schrieb:


> Ihr habe alle enorm hohe Beiträge zu zahlen. Wahnsinn.
> Ich komme auf einen Jahresbeitrag von knappe 35€. Arbeitsstunden keine Pflicht und unzählige Gewässer. Warum gibt es in D solch enorm großen Unterschiede?




 Moin Andi,

 das mit der Verteilung der Gewässer zu tun. Hier im Rhein-Main Gebiet sind Vereine generell teuer. Die Gewässer sind knapp - da wird überall kräftig zugelangt! 

 Achja ich muss auch für nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden zahlen. ich mache die aber einfach alle im Jahr. Fertig....

 Nur hingehen und angeln geht halt nicht auf Dauer. Gelände, Stege usw. müssen gepflegt werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo warenandi,

Du bist von der Müritz, ja? Nun ja, die alte Regel von Angebot und Nachfrage die regelt den Preis. Bei uns im relativ gewässserarmen Süden sind die Preise bedeutend höher, allerdings auch die Kosten der Vereine.
Bei uns im Verein haben wir etwa 50 % Eigentumsgewässer und 50 % Pachtgewässer. Für diese Pachtgewässer zahlen wir derzeit etwa 50.000 Euro an Pacht im Jahr. Dazu kommt noch Fischbesatz (für alle Gewässer) von etwa ebenfalls 50.000 Euro pro Jahr. Also schon 100.000 Euro nur für Pacht und Besatz und auch nur deshalb so wenig, da wir schon frühzeitig auf Eigentumserwerb bauten; sonst wären die Kosten schon bei ca. 150.000 Euro im Jahr. Dazu kommen noch etliche andere Kosten.
Arbeitsdienst bei uns sind 6 Stunden pro Jahr ersatzweise 60 Euro Zahlung. Wir sind rund 800 Mitglieder (Aktive, passive und jugendliche)
und zahlen als Aktives Mitglied 210.- Euro im Jahr.
Abeitsdienste selbst halte ich (obwohl befreit, da bereits Rentner) für unumgänglich, wer sollte sonst z. B. die Uferstreifen säubern oder die Landschaftspflege an den Eigentumsgewässern machen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## warenandi (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ja, bin von der Müritz.
Nun gut,stimmt schon das wir hier das eine oder andere Gewässer mehr haben. Ist natürlich dann einleuchtend.
Arbeitsstunden an sich leiste ich keine. Die Einsätze werden ja zu festen Zeiten gemacht. Das kann ich nicht immer absichern dann aufgrund meines Berufes. Jedoch nehme ich jedesmal irgendwelchen Müll von anderen mit. Mache Wege sauber etc. So hab ich ne reine Weste...


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das läuft in meinem Verein glücklicherweise recht reibungsfrei.



Das schon ,sind aber immer nur die gleichen Leute.
Auch mal eben aus der Reihe  ist kein Problem z.b bei Sturmschäden usw.
Arbeit gibt es genug.
Die,die nicht kommen sind die,die in mehreren Vereinen sind und quasi am See Wohnen.
Zeit kann also nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Arbeitsstunden und Gemeinnützigkeit.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ich auch nicht aber wer weiss..................


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Der Gedanke war wohl ein anderer.... aber lass dir sagen, dass auch wenn ein Verein gemeinnützig ist - es nix mit einem öffentlichen Gut für Jedermann zu tun hat. Sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe!


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Gemeinnützig und Ehrenamt bedeutet nicht das andere Kostenfrei zu einer Leistung kommen. 
Wie schon gehört die Pachtpreis, Versicherungen ,Besatz ect müssen bezahlt werden .
Rasen mäht sich auch nicht von alleine, durch Brennnesseln will auch keiner . 
Werden die Teichdämme nicht gepflegt laufen die Teiche Leer-und das will kein Angler.

Bei uns zahlen auch viele lieber ihr Geld für nicht geleitete Hegearbeit (Arbeitsdienst ist ein verbotenes Wort)-und wir kommen mit der Arbeit nicht weiter.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Bei 30 € pro nicht geleisteter Stunde mit dem vordergründig erklärten Ziel die Leute zur Vereinsarbeit zu motivieren, mithin fühlbarer Strafcharakter, stellt sich die berechtigte Frage, ob man das als "entschuldigt" Nichterschienener rechtlich überhaupt hinnehmen muß.
Die damit verfolgte Straffunktion wäre dann möglicherweise rechtswidrig.


----------



## wusel345 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ich verstehe das ganze Gesabbel hier nicht. Eines ist doch klar: alle wollen gepflegte Angelplätze haben, die nicht mit den Jahren zuwachsen. Manchmal muss man sogar selbige jedes Jahr neu freischneiden. Ebenso Wege die dorthin führen und nicht mit allem möglichen Grünzeugs zuwuchern. 

So, und nun versucht mal Kollegen zu finden die sich bereit erklären, dafür ihre Freizeit zu opfern, sozusagen aus reinem Idealismus und Ehrenamt. Ich wünsche jetzt schon mal viel Spaß bei der Sucherei. Wird die Arbeit, manchmal ist es Arbeit, den Helfern vergütet, findet man schneller Kollegen die bereit sind mitzumachen. Und die, die lieber Angeln als Hege und Pflege zu betreiben, sorry, aber die sollen halt was bezahlen. Das ist keine Strafe, sondern ein Obulus für nicht geleistete Arbeit. So sehe ich das!


----------



## maniana (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



muddyliz schrieb:


> ...Mir ist ein Fall eines Angelvereins in der Nähe bekannt: Da ging ein Mitglied wegen vorgeschriebener (aber von ihm nicht erbrachter) Arbeitsstunden vor Gericht und gewann...



es ist hier in D sogar legal daß Dich der Verein vor die Tür setzt wenn er der Meinung ist daß Du Dich nicht ins Vereinsleben ordnungsgemäß einfügen kannst, von dem her viel Spaß beim klagen! :m


----------



## Rhxnxr (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



warenandi schrieb:


> Ja, bin von der Müritz.
> Nun gut,stimmt schon das wir hier das eine oder andere Gewässer mehr haben. Ist natürlich dann einleuchtend.



Sollte das jetzt witzig gemeint sein ?
Vergleich mal die Mitte Deutschlands mit dem Norden und Süden...

Bei uns sind 10 Std auch Pflicht, werden (glaube ich) mit 10 Eu Zusatzbeitrag pro fehlender Std. "bestraft". 
Ganz genau weiss ichs nicht nicht weil mein Pensum eher bei 50+ liegt.
Wer gesundheitlich nicht kann, der wird auf Wunsch davon entbunden.


----------



## warenandi (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Sollte das jetzt witzig gemeint sein ?
> Vergleich mal die Mitte Deutschlands mit dem Norden und Süden...
> 
> Bei uns sind 10 Std auch Pflicht, werden (glaube ich) mit 10 Eu Zusatzbeitrag pro fehlender Std. "bestraft".
> ...



Verstehe nicht deinen Kommentar #c
Wozu hast du das jetzt geschrieben?


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Bei 30 € pro nicht geleisteter Stunde mit dem vordergründig erklärten Ziel die Leute zur Vereinsarbeit zu motivieren, mithin fühlbarer Strafcharakter, stellt sich die berechtigte Frage, ob man das als "entschuldigt" Nichterschienener rechtlich überhaupt hinnehmen muß.
> Die damit verfolgte Straffunktion wäre dann möglicherweise rechtswidrig.



Sehe ich nicht als Starfe und dazu noch ausreichend Termine zu verschiedenen Tagen und Uhrzeiten die zudem früh genug bekannt sind ,sollte es jedem möglich sein einen dieser Termiene wahrzunehmen.



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das ganze Gesabbel hier nicht. Eines ist doch klar: alle wollen gepflegte Angelplätze haben, die nicht mit den Jahren zuwachsen. Manchmal muss man sogar selbige jedes Jahr neu freischneiden. Ebenso Wege die dorthin führen und nicht mit allem möglichen Grünzeugs zuwuchern.
> 
> Und die, die lieber Angeln als Hege und Pflege zu betreiben, sorry, aber die sollen halt was bezahlen. Das ist keine Strafe, sondern ein Obulus für nicht geleistete Arbeit. So sehe ich das!



Ganz genau.#6


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

und die Krönung sind die Leute die an einen angesetzten Termin zum Angeln fahren und sich über den Lärm beschweren.

Weniger Egoismus würde der Gesellschaft gut tun, nicht immer fragen wie kann ich mich drücken, sondern was man noch miteinander machen kann.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> und die Krönung sind die Leute die an einen angesetzten Termin zum Angeln fahren und sich über den Lärm beschweren.
> .


Ist ja wie bei uns :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ist doch super, wenn man da seine Kosten durch etwas Arbeit deutlich senken kann. Mal nen Tag bzw. etwa deren zwei im ganzen Jahr ne Runde ranklotzen und dafür kräftig sparen.

Ich bin da ganz Anderes gewöhnt - unsere hiesigen Vereinspreise (jeweils regionale Maximalwerte):

Aufnahmegebühr bis zu EUR 1000,-
*PLUS*
Jahreskarte bis zu EUR 350,-
*PLUS*
Jahresmitgliedsbeitrag bis zu EUR 150,-
*PLUS*
Bis zu EUR 20 für jede nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunde (also bei komplettem Nichterscheinen nochmal 160 bis 200 Hebel extra).

--> also stets DRAUFLEGEN, nix senken können. Da heißt es mach - oder krieg aufs Dach. 

Ach ja: Ne bis zu zweijährige Probezeit gibts dann oft auch noch - bei Nichtbestehen ist die Aufnahmegebühr dann weg.

Und wer da dann etwa meint, vor Gerichte ziehen zu müssen, kann sich gleich nen anderen Verein suchen - und wird auch im weiten Umkreis bei keinem anderen mehr aufgenommen werden. Blacklist per Mundfunk und fertig - Persona non grata über Jahre.

Das ist halt so bei massivem Gewässermangel und provinzfürstlichen Strukturen. Nicht schön, aber nun mal so. Insofern gilt es da gut zu überlegen, inwieweit sich Randalieren lohnt. Wer das Wasser hat, hat die Macht.

So würde ich mich im geschilderten Fall echt nicht beschweren - die Senkungs- bzw. Sparmöglichkeit ist doch absolut großartig. 

Das nenne ich mal richtig sozial - auch wer nicht viel Geld hat, kann sich trotzdem den Verein leisten, wenn er im Gegenzug etwas (mehr) arbeitet. IMO ein extrem fairer Deal bzw. ein großes Entgegenkommen.

Ist bei uns hier im sehr weiten Umkreis absolut unvorstellbar, sowas. 

Da heißt es quasi: Wer die Heftigkohle nicht aufbringen kann, hat Pech gehabt (Anmerkung d. Verf.: Er kann ja alternativ Golf spielen gehen, ist auch erbaulich *gggggggggggg*). 

Juckt hier niemand, die Wartelisten für die Aufnahme sind dennoch lang genug.

Und die Gewässer bzw. Möglichkeiten (nix Nachtangeln, oft Spinnfisch- bzw. Kukö-Verbot, Drillingsverbot, flächendeckendes Verboot etc.) für die Heftigkohle sind auch net wirklich der Oberburner.

Insofern kann ich nur sagen: Net mosern, sondern freuen über die Senkungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Pachtkosten können schon ein Ort weiter anders sein-"mein Verein" benötigt ca 35 Mitglieder nur um die jährliche Pacht zu entrichten, ein befreundeter Verein in der Gegend für ungefähr die gleiche Wasserfläche nur 8 .

Und da wird sehr viel von der Gemeinde an Pflege übernommen (Nachteil mehr Passanten).

Wir haben von den Geldern für nicht geleistete Arbeitseinsätze viel an guten Geräten gekauft, damit für die erscheinenden die Arbeit einfacher ist. 
Die einzige Frage ist am Jahresende : wo sind die ganzen Harken und Schaufeln geblieben die zum Beginn gekauft wurden?


----------



## Relgna (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ich bin aus den Vereinen  ausgetreten weil ich die Schn.....voll hatte das es immef die gleichen waren die arbeiteten und did Frauen noch Kaffee und Kuchen gebracht haben.
Ich habe mich Hobby mässig jetzt so organiesiert das ich ohne Verein aus komme und mein Beitrag durch TK leist.
Den Beitrag zu senken durch Arbeitsstunden finde ich echt super, ich würde mir aber heuer auch neu Mitglieder dem entsprechend aussuche, denn wer in einen Verein geht muss seine Rechte und Pflichten nach kommen und wer seine Pflichten mit Geld regelt gehört nicht in einen Verein.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Beitragssenkung durch geleistete Arbeitsstunden sehe ich als absolut fair an.

Wobei ich mit meiner vollkommen Arbeitsbefreiten  Verbandsjahreskarte für 22€ eh gut lachen habe[emoji6]


----------



## Schnürlwascher (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Bei uns sind es seit diesem Jahr 15 zu leistende Arbeitsstunden jährlich, oder 20€ Ersatzzahlung pro nichtgeleistete Stunde(also 300€ insgesamt).|bigeyes

Vorzugsweise abzuarbeiten jeden Samstag ab 8Uhr in der Vereinseigenen Satzfischzucht...

Bin mal auf das Gemecker gespannt. Die meisten haben die Änderung noch nicht mal mitgekriegt. #v


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



muddyliz schrieb:


> In der Geschäftsordnung unseres Angelvereins steht:
> "Der Jahresbeitrag beträgt 200 Euro."
> "Aktive Mitglieder können durch Arbeitsleistungen ihren Jahresbeitrag um bis zu 150 € reduzieren. Für jede erbrachte Arbeitsstunde werden 15 € angerechnet."
> 
> ...



Schon Deine Überschrift paßt nicht zu Deiner weiteren Schilderung - es sind vielmehr freiwillige Arbeitsstunden, die geleistet werden KÖNNEN, was dann auch entsprechend honoriert wird - die aber *nicht* geleistet werden *müssen* - daher kann von "Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden" ja schonmal gar keine Rede sein.

Du hattest doch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit vor Deinem Eintritt in den Verein sicherlich die *Gelegenheit*, die Geschäftsordnung bzw. die Satzung mal zu lesen, *BEVOR* Du Dich damit (durch Eintritt) konkludent einverstanden erklärt hast?

Warum tritt man erst ein und jammert dann?

Zudem wurden da keine "Arbeitsstunden festgelegt", sondern es wurde den Mitgliedern  *die Möglichkeit eingeräumt*, Arbeitsstunden zu erbringen, um den Beitrag zu verringern - das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied!

Wer nicht arbeiten will, der zahlt voll und basta!

Naja - ich kenne solche Regelungen von vielen Vereinen - auch gemeinnützigen - und dort klappt es zu 99 % reibungslos.

Du hast ja die Möglichkeit zu zahlen, wenn Du nicht arbeiten willst - oder kannst.

Für Mitglieder mit körperlichen Gebrechen sind mir auch Härtefallregelungen bekannt, nach denen ein kranker Mensch weder zur Arbeit verpflichtet ist und auch bis zur Genesung nicht (mehr) zahlen muss.

Auch Passivmitgliedschaften sind üblich für temporär erkrankte oder auch zu beschäftigte Mitglieder - diese sind in aller Regel günstiger und man bleibt im Verein und kann nach Wegfall des Handicaps wieder auf "aktiv" switchen.

Aber als gesunder Mensch, der im Besitz seiner körperlichen und (!) geistigen Kräfte ist, hat nach meiner Rechtsansicht eine solche Satzung bestand, der Du Dich ja *freiwillig *unterworfen hast!

*Wenn* Du krankheitsbedingt nicht in der Lage bist, die Beitragsverringerung durch Arbeit zu erreichen, dann könnte man da rechtlich mit Sicherheit etwas gegen machen - aber - ein halbwegs klarer Vereinsvorstand würde da sicher auch ohne Rechtsweg mit hoher Wahscheinlichkeit eine adäquate Lösung finden für ein krankes Mitglied! 

Erst "Ja" sagen, um Mitglied zu werden und dann rumzumosern finde ich ein wenig befremdlich.

Allenfalls könntest Du als Mitglied sicher mal diesen Punkt auf die Tagesordnung der Hauptversammlung setzen lassen, um sowas durch eine Abstimmung mehrheitlich überprüfen zu lassen - die Mehrheit kann da an der Satzung - auf Antrag - auch sicher mal was ändern.

Ansonsten habe ich an einer solchen Regelung (und deren gerichtlicher Durchsetzbarkeit / Vollstreckbarkeit!) keine rechtlichen Zweifel, der Du ja wissentlich zunächst mal FREIWILLIG im Vollbesitz Deiner geistigen Käfte zugestimmt hast, um Mitglied zu werden.

Nun bist Du Mitglied und kritisierst die Regeln des Vereins, zu denen Du aber durch Eintritt zuvor schonmal "Ja" gesagt hattest?

Vielleicht bin ich damit alleine - aber ich finde dieses Verhalten widersprüchlich und unangebracht!

Aber - das Schöne in unserem Land ist ja, dass Dir der Rechtsweg für solche Dinge immer offensteht - also kannst Du die Zahlung ja einfach mal verweigern und abwarten, was dann so passiert.... 

Meiner persönlichen Einschätzung nach, wäre der Ablauf in etwa wie folgt:

- Mahnung oder Erinnerung mit Fristsetzung zur Zahlung

- dann Rauswurf aus dem Verein nach Fristablauf wegen Verstosses gegen die Satzung (zu welcher Dir mit Sicherheit bei Eintritt in den Verein die Möglichkeit zur Kenntnisnahme gegeben wurde - was ausreicht, damit sie Wirkung gegen Dich entfalten kann).

- ggf. bei Nicht-Zahlung ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren, dass automatisch vor Gericht zur Überprüfung landet, sofern Du form- und fristgerecht widersprichst / Einspruch einlegst - oder es wird ein vollstreckbarer Titel in die Welt gesetzt, wenn Du darauf garnicht reagierst und der Gerichtsvollzieher kann dann nach Fristablauf bei Dir eintreiben kommen.


In der Reihenfolge sind die Punkte teils variabel - aber das ist *meine *rechtliche Prognose dessen, was dann so passiert.

Zweifelst Du daran, dann kannst Du es ja "testen" und ein Mann / eine Frau mit schwarzer Robe erklärt Dir am Ende verbindlich und unter Umständen gebühren- und kostenpflichtig, ob diese Regelung rechtmäßig ist.



Good Luck!

Ernie


----------



## Franky (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Schnürlwascher schrieb:


> Bin mal auf das Gemecker gespannt. Die meisten haben die Änderung noch nicht mal mitgekriegt. #v



Ist das denn nicht über die HV gegangen???? Ich kenne Eure Satzung nicht, aber normalerweise sind solche Beschlüsse nur mit einfacher Mehrheit auf der JHV bzw ausserordentlichen HV möglich...


----------



## muddyliz (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



> Nun bist Du Mitglied und kritisierst die Regeln des Vereins, zu denen Du aber durch Eintritt zuvor schonmal "Ja" gesagt hattest?


Wer kritisiert hier denn? Ich habe lediglich eine Frage gestellt, weil mir der Vorsitzende eines Nachbarvereins sagte, dass Pflichtarbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen nicht erlaubt seien. Und, wie schon geschrieben, die näheren Umstände des Falls sind mir nicht bekannt.
Mir ist die kann-Regelung im Fall unseres Vereins durchaus bewusst. Es war vielleicht unglücklich, diese zu zitieren. Meine eigentliche Frage war, ob Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden (also wegen der kann-Regelung bei uns unzutreffend) in einem gemeinnützigen Verein vorgeschrieben werden dürfen.
Ich leiste auch meine Arbeitsstunden. Dieses Jahr bin ich mittlerweile schon über dem "Soll" von 10 Stunden, obwohl ich mittlerweile schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr angeln war aus Zeitmangel/ Geschäftsaufbau.

Also an ernie1973 und einige Andere hier: Haltet mal den Ball flach. Erst lesen, dann nachdenken, dann schreiben.


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Wer kritisiert hier denn? Ich habe lediglich eine Frage gestellt, weil mir der Vorsitzende eines Nachbarvereins sagte, dass Pflichtarbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen nicht erlaubt seien. Und, wie schon geschrieben, die näheren Umstände des Falls sind mir nicht bekannt.
> Mir ist die kann-Regelung im Fall unseres Vereins durchaus bewusst. Es war vielleicht unglücklich, diese zu zitieren. Meine eigentliche Frage war, ob Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden (also wegen der kann-Regelung bei uns unzutreffend) in einem gemeinnützigen Verein vorgeschrieben werden dürfen.
> Ich leiste auch meine Arbeitsstunden. Dieses Jahr bin ich mittlerweile schon über dem "Soll" von 10 Stunden, obwohl ich mittlerweile schon 2 Jahre nicht mehr angeln war aus Zeitmangel/ Geschäftsaufbau.
> 
> Also an ernie1973 und einige Andere hier: Haltet mal den Ball flach. Erst lesen, dann nachdenken, dann schreiben.




Oh - entschuldige - ich hatte Deine Frage in dem Kontext gelesen, in welchem Du sie gestellt hattest und frecherweise auf Deinen Verein übertragen.

Dabei hatte ich übersehen, wie lang Dein Schlips ist und bin wohl versehentlich draufgetreten...

Also - sorry für die ausführliche Antwort, für die ich gelesen, nachgedacht und geschrieben hatte - passiert mir *bei Dir* sicher nicht noch einmal...

Die Antwort in Kurzform lautet:

"*JA*"! (wenn die Satzung gut geschrieben ist).

#q:vik:

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Vergesst die Nettiquette nach *unseren* Regeln nicht - Konsequenzen sind bekant (auch wer meint, das unnötigerweise mit uns diskutieren zu müssen) 

Danke..


----------



## Schnürlwascher (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Franky schrieb:


> Ist das denn nicht über die HV gegangen???? Ich kenne Eure Satzung nicht, aber normalerweise sind solche Beschlüsse nur mit einfacher Mehrheit auf der JHV bzw ausserordentlichen HV möglich...



Da hast du vollkommen recht, allerdings waren auf der letzten HV nur 80 von über 200 Mitgliedern anwesend.

Hab schon einige getroffen, die nichts von der Änderung mitbekommen haben oder auch dachten das gilt erst ab 2016...


----------



## hirschkaefer (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Der Verein darf Pflichtstunden festsetzen und im Falle der Verweigerung eine Vergütung für nicht geleistete Stunden verlangen.
Alle Vereinsmitglieder sind an die Entscheidungen der Mitgliederversammlung gebunden.
Die Vergütung für nicht geleistete Gemeinschaftsstunden darf  mindestens den Stundenlohn eines Arbeiters in der freien Wirtschaft  betragen.

So und warum jetzt die ganze Aufregung??? Mal ehrlich. Ich habe nicht immer Zeit meine Stunden zu leisten und ich bin wirklich gerne bereit, für meine nicht geleisteten Stunden zu zahlen. Schließlich machen sich andere für mich den Buckel krumm und hegen und pflegen die Gewässer, damit auch ich meine Freude daran habe. #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Wobei man da schon zwischen eindeutiger Verweigerung und notwendiger Verhinderung unterscheiden sollte.

Ich für meinen Fall,würde z.B. keinem Verein beitreten ,welcher Berufstätigkeit an Wochenenden mit Strafzahlungen für nicht geleistete Arbeitsstunden "honoriert".


----------



## Firehawk81 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Musst du ja auch nicht, ist ja kein Zwang. Aber wie willst du es denn dann jeden recht machen?

 Es wird immer Leute geben die rummeckern und aus irgend welchen Gründen nicht können.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Normalerweise weiss der Vorstand im Verein welche Mitglieder am Wochenende berufstätig sind und welche nicht. Und im Normalfall kann man seine Stunden immer unter der Woche abends etc oder im Urlaub etc. abarbeiten.


----------



## Keyless (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ich verstehe das ganze rumgemache hier nicht, will man ernsthaft den eigenen Verein verklagen? Wieso bin ich dann Mitglied geworden?Ich komme auch nicht dazu meine Arbeitsstunden zu leisten, weil ich meistens Beruflich zu den Terminen nicht mal in Deutschland weile. Dies habe ich aber im vornherein mit dem Vorsitzendem geklärt, und zahle halt die 10,- für die Stunden. Das finde ich auch völlig angemessen und fair, aus diesen Geldern wird auch die Jugendgruppe gesponsort , meist leg ich noch was drauf, hab mein Geld schon sinnloser ausgegeben.
 Wer das nicht möchte, akzeptieren kann sollte keinem Verein beitreten, oder wird man dazu gezwungen um hinterher einen Grund zum Aufregen zu haben?
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo Keyless,

Du hast absolut recht, genauso ist es bzw. sollte es sein.

Peti Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

bei uns sind das 5 Stunden im Jahr oder 40€ zusätzlich. Sollte der Einsatz vor den 5 Stunden fertig sein-dann braucht auch niemand den Rest zahlen oder Nacharbeiten. Wer Beruflich am Samstag nicht kann muss sich halt selber melden für einen Ersatztermin. 
Oder per Antrag, auch im Folgejahr nacharbeiten.
Bei Gesundheitlicher Einschränkung ein Attest-einer hatte mal seine Krankenakte überreicht : und da war im schönsten Ärztedeutsch zu lesen das er eigentlich faul ist und nicht arbeiten will.

Wer Arbeiten will (wenn er kann) der schafft das auch, wenn man dann immer hört : "der Vorstand muss mich daran erinnern" der soll sich einen Betreuer (Vormund) nehmen.


----------



## wusel345 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Normalerweise weiss der Vorstand im Verein welche Mitglieder am Wochenende berufstätig sind und welche nicht.



Unser Verein hat ca. 800 (Achthundert) Mitglieder. Wat nu? |supergri


----------



## angler1996 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Unser Verein hat ca. 800 (Achthundert) Mitglieder. Wat nu? |supergri



 Ist bei Eúch das ganze Dorf Zwangs -Vereint?:m


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ist bei Eúch das ganze Dorf Zwangs -Vereint?:m



Verwandt allein reicht wohl noch nicht!


----------



## wusel345 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Das "Dorf" heisst Greven, der Verein ASV-Greven und hat Mitglieder aus der gesamten Region. Einge sogar aus dem fernen Sauerland. Dank der großen Gewässeranzahl fallen die 800 MItglieder kaum auf.


----------



## Casso (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Das kann ich toppen: Unser Verein hat über 7.700 Mitglieder. Ob positiv oder negativ muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



muddyliz schrieb:


> In der Geschäftsordnung unseres Angelvereins steht:
> "Der Jahresbeitrag beträgt 200 Euro."
> "Aktive Mitglieder können durch Arbeitsleistungen ihren Jahresbeitrag um bis zu 150 € reduzieren. Für jede erbrachte Arbeitsstunde werden 15 € angerechnet."
> 
> Nun meine Frage: Ist es rechtlich überhaupt zulässig, dass gemeinnützige Vereine eine bestimmte Anzahl von Arbeitsstunden festlegen können?



Ja klar, wenn es die Mitgliederversammlung so beschlossen hat und wenn es in der Satzung steht, welche du beim Amtsgericht nachlesen kannst, dann ist es rechtlich abgesichert.

Also geh zum Amtsgericht und schau in die Satzung deines Vereins, es kostet nichts. Steht da nichts drin, dann ist es nicht rechtens und sollte offiziell beschlossen, sowie notariell beglaubigt werden.

Weil das Geld kostet, sind viele Beschlüsse der Mitgliederversammlungen zwar beschlossen und jeder hält sich daran, jedoch sind sie nicht rechtlich abgesichert. 

Wie das bei dir ist, kannst du nur im Amtsgericht erfahren.


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ja klar, wenn es die Mitgliederversammlung so beschlossen hat und wenn es in der Satzung steht, welche du beim Amtsgericht nachlesen kannst, dann ist es rechtlich abgesichert.
> 
> Also geh zum Amtsgericht und schau in die Satzung deines Vereins, es kostet nichts. Steht da nichts drin, dann ist es nicht rechtens und sollte offiziell beschlossen, sowie notariell beglaubigt werden.
> 
> ...



Einspruch: das hatte mal ein Vereinsmitglied versucht-Info vom Amtsgericht: wenn es ein Protokoll der ausserordentlichen Versammlung existiert ist die Satzung rechtens, das andere kostet nur nach dem bekanntwerden den Verein Zeit und Papier.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo,

man braucht doch nicht zum Amtsgericht gehen um in der Satzung nachzusehen. Die bekommt man bei Aufnahme mit den anderen Papieren ausgehändigt (ist zumindest bei den Vereinen die ich kenne der Fall).
Bei uns im Verein ist die Satzung beim Angeln mitzuführen (das steht in der Satzung).
Die Bestimmungen/Änderungen zu Arbeitsdienst werden von der Mitgliederversammlung beschlossen, wem das nicht passt, der kann ja einen Vorschlag dazu einbringen, geht er durch - in Ordnung - wenn nicht ist das auch in Ordnung. Der Betreffende muss das dann anerkennen oder wenn ihn das gar so stört eben austreten. Das ist Demokratie.
Einig sind wir uns wohl alle (?), dass Arbeitsdienste nötig sind; wozu also die Diskussion?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## wusel345 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> *Einig sind wir uns wohl alle (?), dass Arbeitsdienste nötig sind; wozu also die Diskussion?*
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos



Diese Frage habe ich mir schon kurz nach der Öffnung dieses  Threads gestellt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Einig sind wir uns wohl alle (?), dass Arbeitsdienste nötig sind; wozu also die Diskussion?


Ernsthafte Frage:
Wie machen das die Vereine, die keinen Arbeitsdienst, viele Gewässer und niedrigen Beitrag haben?

Denn auch sowas gibts ja...

Sollte man so also vielleicht nicht einfach verallgemeinern..

"Alternativlos" ist zwar ein auch in der Politik beliebtes Wort, oft aber nur gebraucht, um entweder neue Ideen zu verhindern oder alte alte Pfründe zu sichern - könnte es sein, dass das auch für eine gewisse Zahl an Vereinen zutrifft, mithin also auch für eine gewisse Anzahl an Angelvereinen, für welche "Arbeitsdienste" aus welchen Gründen auch immer "alternativlos" sind?

Auch die Motivation für "Arbeitdienste" ist ja auch so  unterschiedlich wie es die Angler und damit auch die Vereine sind.

Der eine Verein möchte damit wirklich zielführend an seinen Gewässern arbeiten, für den anderen geht es eher um den inneren Zusammenhalt bei solchen Treffen (sieht man z. B. daran, wenn ein auf einen Spaten gestützter 2. Vorsitzender in einer Runde mit ca. 10 - 15 Mann gerade am anstossen ist - ok., man könnte auch gemeinsam angeln....), für andere wiederum ist das auch ein Finanzierungsinstrument.

In wie weit da, wie angesprochen, finanzrechtliche Punkte relevant werden, ist immer Einzelfall bezogen.
Viele Vereine machen sich da oft zu spät Gedanken, ein weiteres Beispiel sind hohe Aufnahmegebühren, die schon geschickt gesplittet/verklausuliert werden müssen, um nicht mit dem AEAO in Konflikt zu kommen.


Wems um Arbeitsstunden geht, die er nicht leisten oder nicht geleistete nicht bezahlen will:
Wer nicht auf einen bestimmten, ortsnahen Verein angewiesen ist:
Wechseln...

Wer drauf angewiesen ist:
Kröten schlucken..


----------



## phirania (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Alle wollen sich ins gemachte Nest setzen,aber keiner will was dafür tun...#d
Die Straußen Methode Kopf in den Sand stecken wenns um Mitarbeit geht.
Was aber für Arbeit darinn steckt so einen Verein am leben zu erhalten,kann man allein durch den Vereinsbeitrag nicht stemmen,dazu gehört nun mal selber ein wenig mit anpacken.|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



> Alle wollen sich ins gemachte Nest setzen,aber keiner will was dafür tun..


Wer nicht? Menschlich....

Es gibt sogar (nicht wenige) Vereine, die sich extra gründen um in Verbandsgewässern angeln zu können (Beispiele genügend in HH, S-H, NRW mit zigtausenden Mitgliedern etc.), selber aber keine Gewässer und damit auch keine Arbeitsstunden haben und damit werben.
Die Verbände haben damit scheinbar kein Problem und nehmen die auf, teilweise haben sogar LV-Verbands-GF selber mit einen solchen Verein gegründet (http://www.av-n.de/)..

Schwierig für Vereine, die auf Arbeitsstunden angewiesen sind oder das wollen, damit dann klar zu kommen, wenns solche Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo Thomas9904,

ich kenne keinen Verein, der ohne Arbeitsdienstleistungen auskommt, wie soll das gehen, wer macht dann die anfallenden Arbeiten?
Einen Anglerverein gründen ohne ein eigenes Angelgewässer, nur um an die Verbandskarten zu kommen, das läuft zumindest in Mittelfranken nicht, denn dieser "Verein" würde niemals in den Mittelfränkischen Fischereiverband aufgenommen werden und käme auch nicht an die Verbandskarten. Ich weiss auch nicht ob das rechtlich überhaupt zulässig ist.
Man muss ja in der Satzung Vereinsziele definieren, die u.a. die Fischerei betreffen und da dürfte man schon Probleme bekommen, wenn man kein(e) Gewässer hat.
Wenn das woanders möglich ist würde ich solche Vereine allerdings schon als Nassauer und Trittbrettfahrer bezeichnen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



> Es gibt sogar (nicht wenige) Vereine,  die sich extra gründen um in Verbandsgewässern angeln zu können  (Beispiele genügend in HH, S-H, NRW etc.), selber aber keine Gewässer  und damit auch keine Arbeitsstunden haben.



Da frage ich mich welchen Sinn solche Vereine machen, wenn es nicht z.b, Vergünstigungen bei den Angelkarten gibt, o.ä.?
Allerdings auch in diesen Vereinen werden irgendwelche "Deppen" anfallende Arbeiten übernehmen, auch da wird es zumindest administrative Tätigkeiten geben!
Dieses "all inclusiv Denken" zum Trinkgeldpreis, welches so Einige pflegen, finde ich jedenfalls asozial und diesem kann man eben nur über die Pflichtarbeitsstunden entgegenwirken.
Das man für einen gut funktionierenden Verein etwas tun muss, sollte eigentlich klar sein und Leute die dies nicht mögen, sollen halt nicht in Vereine gehen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

@ lajos:
BVO-Emden z. B., kein Arbeitsdienst, viele Gewässer, niedriger Beitrag, fast 10.000 Mitglieder.


Ich hab da - um das klar zu stellen - keinerlei Wertung in meinen Aussagen!!

Sondern will nur aufzeigen, dass die Welt etwas größer ist, als mancher Tellerrand oder auf den eigenen Verein bzw. die eigene Region begrenzten Horizont ..

Angler sind sehr unterschiedlich, deren Vereine also genauso..

Und das (Vereine ohne Arbeitsstunden, mit oder ohne eigene Gewässer etc.) gibts nun mal aber in der Realität, ob sich das mancher nun vorstellen kann oder will oder eben nicht, weil er das nicht kennt oder nicht begreifen/nachvollziehen kann, weils in seiner Region anders ist, ist dann halt so, kann ich nicht ändern..

Und wenns selbst ein GF eines LV macht...................................................................
http://www.av-n.de/


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo Thomas9904,

mag so sein, nur ich kann mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, wie ein Angelverein mit vielen Gewässern und fast 10.000 Mitgliedern ohne Arbeitsdienste auskommen soll.
Ich stelle mir gerade vor, ich würde in meinem Garten ein Jahr nichts tun - eben unvorstellbar.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Nur weil Du Dir das nicht vorstellen kanns (willst?):
Gibts das halt alles trotzdem in der Realität...

Ich kann/will mir auch vieles nicht vorstellen, was trotzdem so ist ;-)))


----------



## Micha383 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Nuja, in meinem Verein gibts auch die Arbeitsstunden. Toll finden tu ich das nicht. Liegt aber auch daran 10 std zu 15€. Mehrere Hundert Mitglieder, begrenzte Möglichkeiten diese abzuleisten. Da muss man schnell sein wenn welche anstehen um noch mitmachen zu können. Und dies hat der Verein auch durchblicken lassen. Entweder bist schnell oder du zahlst. Wenn dann offiziell bekannt wird wo was gemacht werden soll kommst du in zugzwang außer du hast Verbindungen und bekommst vorher Info was ansteht. Oder man hat glück und bekommt per Zufall nen Tipp und ist in einer festen Gruppe für spezielle Ardeitseinsätze. Und nach meiner Ansicht und Beobachtung ist es mit unter ein finazierungs Instrument. Eigentlich sollten bei solchen Angelegenheiten für alle aktive dann genug Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden ohne das man Verbindungen braucht oder in zugzwang kommt.

Was ich auch sagen muss ist das es hier im Süden Vereine gibt die auch ohne Arbeitsstunden klar kommen. 

Also mit Region hat das weniger zu tun meiner Ansicht nach. Sondern mehr mit der Struktur und Mentalität etc. 

Gruß

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schuessel (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

solange genug Leute freiwillig arbeiten......


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten bei solchen Angelegenheiten für alle aktive dann *genug Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden* ohne das man Verbindungen braucht oder in zugzwang kommt.



... und dann wird sich beschwert das es soviel Arbeit gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> ... und dann wird sich beschwert das es soviel Arbeit gibt.



Eben - sonst würde doch nicht der GF eines LV extra mit einen Verein gründen, der  unter anderem damit wirbt, keine Arbeitsstunden zu haben..
http://www.av-n.de/

Geht ja wohl nur, wenn die Vereine in diesem LV nicht so viel Arbeit haben..


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



> http://www.av-n.de/


Na das liest sich doch fantastisch, eine Vereinigung die auch noch damit wirbt, für wenig finanziellen Einsatz ohne Arbeitsleistungen, die Ernte einzutragen, für die andere an ihren Gewässern die unliebsame Arbeitsleistung erbracht haben!
ein Parasitenverein sozusagen!
Da gehören zwei dazu, also der Wirt (andere Vereine,LFV) und der von deren Arbeitsleistungen lebende Parasit (AV Nordwind).
Mich erstaunt das sich der Wirt, dieses Schmarotzerwesen gefallen läßt?
Also alles soweit in Ordnung!
Also alle rein in den Schmarotzerverein, wer macht dann den Wirt?



> Geht ja wohl nur, wenn die Vereine in diesem LV nicht so viel Arbeit haben..



Ich würde sagen, geht ja wohl nur wenn der Wirt mitspielt, obwohl mir die Gründe dafür nicht klar sind?

Jürgen


----------



## Micha383 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> ... und dann wird sich beschwert das es soviel Arbeit gibt.


Nuja lieber mehr Arbeit vorhanden als zu wenig. Vor allem in Anbetracht das wenn man Arbeitsdienst leisten möchte aber keine Arbeit da ist und auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt. Es sollte für jeden die Möglichkeit geben sein seinen Dienst zu verrichten ohne auf vereinsmeirei zurückgreifen zu müssen.

Zumal ich die Variante "Beitrag - gleistete Stunden" besser finde als "Beitrag + nicht geleistete Stunden" 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Oder Arbeiten verrichten lassen von Fremdfirmen..
Die Beiträge heftig anheben bis alle wieder meckern das,das angeln im Verein so teuer ist....
Da lobe ich mir doch die 5 Stunden Arbeits Dienst 1 mal im Jahr und bezahl weiter meine 62 Euro Beitrag bei 5 Vereinsseen ca 50 km Fließgewässer Kanal und einigen Gräften.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo Micha 383,

das ist bei euch schon komisch geregelt, würde mir auch nicht gefallen.
Ich schreib mal, wie das bei uns läuft.
Alle Mitglieder (Ausnahme Rentner und Schwerbehinderte ab 50%) müssen pro Jahr mindestens 6 Stunden Arbeitsdienst ableisten. Die Arbeitsdienste sind meistens Samstags. Kann jetzt jemand Samstags schlecht oder hat eifach keine Lust, kann er sich gegen eine Zahlung von 60.-Euro befreien lassen. Diese Zahlung ist am Jahresanfang fällig.
Zum Arbeitsdienst wird man etwa 2 Wochen vorher schriftlich eingeladen.
Kommt jetzt jemand trotz zweimaliger Einladung nicht zum Arbeitsdienst, muss er 100.-Euro zahlen.
Sollte jemand (wird allerdings kaum vorkommen) keine Einladung bekommen, na dann hätte er Glück gehabt und zahlen muss er deswegen nichts.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Moin moin,

 Hier in wilden Osten haben viele Vereine  ( die Masse) KEINE eigenen Gewässer. Dann gibt's dort demzufolge auch keine Arbeitseinsätze , Pflichtstunden usw. ( auch in meinem VereinV.
 Die wenigen Vereine die hier ein eigenes Gewässer jedoch haben.. DIE haben dann auch so eine "Stundenregelung)

 Da sich gewisse Faultiere regelmäßig vor Arbeit drücken ,  sind die rein rechtlichen Aspekte für mich sehr interessant. Macht ja keinen Sinn mit Sanktionen zu "drohen" wenn ein Gang vor Gericht diese wieder kippen könnte.
 Daher würde ich auch schon gern wissen : was passiert wenn.........

 Auch wenn es einem nicht direkt betrifft...... Hintergrundwissen zu haben schadet nie!! Daher verstehe ich überhaupt nicht was es an dieser simplen Fragestellung im Eingangsposting zu meckern gibt


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Einspruch: das hatte mal ein Vereinsmitglied versucht-Info vom Amtsgericht: wenn es ein Protokoll der ausserordentlichen Versammlung existiert ist die Satzung rechtens, das andere kostet nur nach dem bekanntwerden den Verein Zeit und Papier.



Das stimmt nicht, ich habe es durch mit dem ehemaligem Angelverein, einschließlich Richterspruch.
Die Satzung eines Vereines muß im Amtsgericht einsehbar sein, in aktueller Fassung. Ihr könnt sonstwas beschließen, wenn es nicht notariell beglaubigt im Amtsgericht für alle (kostenlos) einsehbar ist, dann gilt es nicht vor dem Richter. Wenn keiner klagt, dann merkst du das garnicht und erledigst brav deine Stunden. Hab ich ja auch gemacht. Bis ....
Nachlesen kannst du das Im 1.BGB §55-§79 allgemeiner Teil, eingetragene Vereine.

In eurer Satzung steht außerdem irgendwo unter welchen Voraussetzungen eine Satzungsänderung erfolgen darf.  Alle Mitglieder müssen vorher schriftlich eingeladen werden. Allen Mitgliedern muß die Satzungsänderung dabei schriftlich erklärt werden. Ein öff. Aushang irgendwo an einer Apotheke reicht nicht aus. Wenn nur ein Mitglied keine schriftliche Einladung erhalten hat, dann ist jeder Beschluß hinfällig. Wenn man sich streitet und das nachweisen kann. Macht es euch nicht zu einfach!!


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo,

ich verstehe das hier mehrfach geäusserte "die Satzung muss beim Amstgericht einsehbar sein" nicht. Bei den Angelvereinen die ich kenne wird die Satzung bei der Aufnahme ausgehändigt. Muss ja auch so sein, wie soll man sich sonst an diese halten, und wenn in der Satzung steht, dass soundso viel Arbeitsstunden zu leisten sind, dann ist das eben so. Da gibts hinterher nichts zu deuteln und zu meckern.
Übrigens kann man sich auch schon vor dem Beitritt darüber informieren wie das abläuft. Insofern verstehe ich nicht, wie man hinterher darüber meckern kann, entweder hat man sich da nicht informiert (selber schuld)
oder man ist ein Unruhestifter (gibt es auch).
Mit leichtem Unverständnis

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ich habe bei der Aufnahme in meinem Verein keine Satzung bekommen, dass ging eher unbürokratisch ab, bin auch eigentlich zu faul so was zu lesen!
Arbeitsstunden mache ich weil andere diese auch machen, oder ersatzweise eben einen Hunni in die Kasse.
Muss ich meinen Verein nun vor den Kadi zerren?

Jürgen


----------



## Casso (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach auch schlimmeres als ein paar Stunden Arbeit am Wasser. Bei uns im Verein passiert dies auf freiwilliger Basis, ohne finanzielle Bonbons oder Sanktionen. Es gibt verschiedene Ortsgruppen in denen man sich engagieren und mitwirken kann. Dies wird auch überdurchschnittlich stark gemacht. Alleine die regelmäßigen Säuberungsaktionen sind schon super! 

Das Vereinsmitglied entscheidet jedoch selbst, ob es sich einer Ortsgruppe anschließen möchte und wenn ja, ob es an den freiwilligen Arbeiten teilnehmen möchte. Bei derzeit über 7.000 Mitgliedern finden sich so immer Leute. Der Rest bleibt halt alleine, zahlt jährlich seine 82 Euro und erfreut sich am unproblematischen Vereinsleben.


----------



## Rosi (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich verstehe das hier mehrfach geäusserte "die Satzung muss beim Amstgericht einsehbar sein" nicht. Bei den Angelvereinen die ich kenne wird die Satzung bei der Aufnahme ausgehändigt.
> Lajos


Genau, du bekommst die aktuelle Satzung ausgehändigt, zusammen mit dem Mitgliedsausweis. Und diese Satzung muß konform im Amtsgericht hinterlegt sein. Wenn die Mitgliederversammlung z.B. beschließt in 2015 die Arbeitsstunden um 4 Stunden aufzustocken, dann muß diese Änderung notariell beglaubigt werden und der Verein hinterlegt die Neufassung im Amtsgericht. Nur so ist sie rechtlich gültig. Deine alte Fassung liegt in der Schublade. Hast du von dieser Satzungsänderung aus irgend einem Grund nix mitbekommen und mußt Strafe zahlen, weil du 4 Stunden weniger gearbeitet hast, dann ist diese Strafe vor dem Richter nichtig, wenn die Änderung nicht notariell beglaubigt im Amtsgericht hinterlegt wurde. 

Macht euch mal den Spaß und schaut nach, ihr werdet staunen. Es wird nämlich kaum eine Satzungsänderung im Amtsgericht aktualisiert, kostet ja Geld. Doch dann sollte der Verein auch nicht mahnen und Drohbriefe verschicken, wenn die Mitglieder nicht bezahlen, denn diesen Prozeß wird er nicht gewinnen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo Rosi,

da läuft dann aber in der Organisation/Verwaltung bei solchen Vereinen einiges schief- oder ich bin in einem "Musterverein".
Die Satzung (mit Gewässer und Angelordnung) ist bei uns im DIN A6 Format und die einzelnen Blätter sind austauschbar. 
Bei einer Änderung der Satzung bekommt man die betreffenden Blätter mit dem neuen Erlaubnisscchein ausgehändigt und tauscht diese dann gegen die alten/überholten Blätter aus.
Außerdem werden in den Vereinsnachrichten (erscheinen 4X jährlich und bekommt jedes Mitglied zugesandt) Änderungen veröffentlicht. Zudem wird auch noch bei den Monatsversammlungen (dreimaliger Besuch im Jahr Pflicht) darauf hingewiesen. Die Satzung ist beim Angeln auch mitzuführen.
Da kann sich keiner herausreden, dass er irgend etwas nicht gewusst hat

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## muddyliz (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Rosi schrieb:


> Wenn die Mitgliederversammlung z.B. beschließt in 2015 die Arbeitsstunden um 4 Stunden aufzustocken, dann muß diese Änderung notariell beglaubigt werden und der Verein hinterlegt die Neufassung im Amtsgericht. Nur so ist sie rechtlich gültig. Deine alte Fassung liegt in der Schublade. Hast du von dieser Satzungsänderung aus irgend einem Grund nix mitbekommen und mußt Strafe zahlen, weil du 4 Stunden weniger gearbeitet hast, dann ist diese Strafe vor dem Richter nichtig, wenn die Änderung nicht notariell beglaubigt im Amtsgericht hinterlegt wurde.


Das gilt aber nur, wenn die Zahl der Arbeitsstunden in der Satzung festgeschrieben ist. Bei allen Sachverhalten, die sich ändern können - wie z.B. Arbeitsstunden, Fischbesatz usw. - ist es besser, diese in einer Geschäftsordnung festzuschreiben, und in der Satzung nur hinzuweisen, dass die aktuelle Geschäftsordnung gilt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



> Bei einer Änderung der Satzung bekommt man die betreffenden Blätter mit dem neuen Erlaubnisscchein ausgehändigt und tauscht diese dann gegen die alten/überholten Blätter aus.


Da weisst Du aber immer noch nicht, ob die dann vom Verein auch beim Amtsgericht eingetragen wurden und somit gültig sind.



> Das gilt aber nur, wenn die Zahl der Arbeitsstunden in der Satzung festgeschrieben ist. Bei allen Sachverhalten, die sich ändern können - wie z.B. Arbeitsstunden, Fischbesatz usw. - ist es besser, diese in einer Geschäftsordnung festzuschreiben, und in der Satzung nur hinzuweisen, dass die aktuelle Geschäftsordnung gilt.


Das Vereinsrecht selber und vor allem dann, wenn der Verein gemeinnützig sein soll und damit AEAO dazu kommt, ist heute so kompliziert geworden, dass ich drauf wetten würde, dass es nicht viele Vereine gibt, die mit ihren Satzungen, Geschäftsordnungen und der tatsächlichen Geschäftsführung sowie dem rechtssicheren Abhalten der Versammlungen tatsächlich auf der sicheren Seite stehen...

Dass dabei dann teilweise die BGB-Vorstände noch in der persönlichen Haftung sind, machts nicht besser..

Merke:
Auch da ist nicht alles besser, wenn jede Kleinigkeit bis ins Detail geregelt wird - mehr und detailliertere Regeln führen selten zu mehr Sicherheit, sondern meist schlicht zu mehr Fehlern..


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo Thomas9904,

sicher, ob die Änderungen beim Amstgericht eingetragen wurden weiss ich natürlich nicht, wenn ich die Blätter austausche. Aber die Änderungen zur Satzung etc. werden von der Mitgliederversammlung beschlossen und nicht irgendwie willkürlich durchgesetzt und dann ist es  "de facto" erst einmal wurscht, dass es de jure vielleicht nicht ganz richtig ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ich würde nie einem Verein beitreten, der nicht geleisteten Arbeitseinsatz bestraft. Ist für mich rein von der Außenwirkung ein sehr negatives Signal, bei dem ich von einem insgesamt negativen Klima ausgehe. Belohnungen in Form von Beitragsnachlässen senden da ein völlig anderes Signal. Kommt finanziell aufs Selbe raus, aber macht für mich doch einen riesen Unterschied.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Ich finde, dass man sehr unterscheiden muss, ob die "Pflichtarbeitsstunden" einfach nur mal festgesetzt wurden, obwohl eigentlich nix oder nur wenig zu tun ist, oder ob die Arbeitspflichten eine Reaktion des Vereins waren, weil freiwillig niemand mit anpacken wollte, obwohl´s mehr als genug zu tun gab.

Manche Vereine haben aufwendige Arbeiten am Pachtgewässer zu erledigen und brauchen einfach helfende Hände aus den Reihen der Mitglieder - wenn die Mehrzahl der Mitglieder aber nur bequem ist und sich bloß auf´s angeln beschränkt, dann besteht da Handlungsbedarf.

In meinem Verein gibt es keine Pflichtarbeitsstunden - über´s Jahr gibt es einige Veranstaltungen, wo z.B. kollektiv am "Umwelttag" zusammen Müll eingesammelt wird - dabei ist die Teilnahme aber freiwillig.

Wenn Vereine aber aufwendige Arbeiten am Gewässer zu verrichten haben, dann glaube ich, die Menschen gut genug zu kennen, um zu wissen, dass es nicht immer auf ganz freiwilliger Basis klappt - das ist dann die Rechtfertigung für einen gewissen "Zwang", indem jeder zum "Mitanpacken" rangeholt wird, oder auch zahlt, wenn die anderen den Job machen - oder gar machen lassen von der vereinahmten Kohle.

Dabei finde ich es unerheblich, ob der Beitrag erstmal erhöht wird und es dann die Möglichkeit gibt, über Arbeitsstunden z.B. eine Rückzahlung zu bekommen, oder ob einfach jeder der nix tut eine Art "Ausgleichszahlung" vornimmt, für jede nicht geleistete "Pflichtstunde".

Klar - macht nur Sinn, wenn auch Arbeit da ist - aber wenn´s viel zu tun gibt und die Sache mit der Freiwilligkeit nicht läuft, dann geht´s oft nicht anders.

Zudem kennt ja jeder die Spielregeln seines Vereins und kann sich als Mitglied auch über Anträge z.B. auf der JHV mit einbringen - aber schon die JHV ist den meisten nicht wichtig genug, um mal zu erscheinen - viele wollen einfach nur angeln & müssen dann damit leben, wenn sie "regiert" werden vom Vorstand etc. - kann sich ja jeder aussuchen.

Ist im großen und im kleinen so - alle meckern - lassen sich aber von "oben" regieren ohne sich selbst einzubringen, oder mal ein Amt mitzuübernehmen - etwas besser und mal selber zu machen ist den meisten aber zu aufwendig.

Rechtlich sehe ich keine Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit, nur weil ein Verein quasi seine Mitglieder etwas "anpeitscht", um mit anzupacken - anders wäre das höchstens, wenn die Strafzahlungen für Pflichtstunden *NUR* dazu gedacht wären, Unmengen an Geld zu generieren - aber als motivatorisches Mittel, um helfende Hände für anstehende Aufgaben zu bekommen finde ich das procedere legitim, Mitglieder zur Mitarbeit (oder Zahlung) zu verdonnern & so zu motivieren!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo MisterMyjoergi,

wenn eine Ausgleichszahlung für nichtgeleisteten Arbeitsdienst verlangt wird, so ist dies nur ein Beitrag zur Gerechtigkeit und keine Strafzahlung, denn wenn nicht, wären diejenigen, die Arbeitsdienst leisten ja die Deppen und das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.
Bei allen Vereinen die ich kenne sind die Mitglieder zu Arbeitstunden/Ausgleichszahlungen verpflichtet. Geht ja auch nicht anders wenn man Gewässer in der freien Natur hat.
Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, gibt es auch Vereine ohne Arbeitsstunden, die haben aber dann Gewässer, an denen öffentliche Wege etc. vorbeigehen hier obliegt die Landschaftspflege etc. der öffentlichen Hand.
Ich leiste aber lieber Arbeitsstunden und habe dafür am Wasser meine Ruhe anstatt laufend Passanten im Rücken zu haben.
Im Übrigen trifft der Beitrag Nr. 87 von ernie1973 die ganze Sache ziemlich gut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo MisterMyjoergi,
> 
> wenn eine Ausgleichszahlung für nichtgeleisteten Arbeitsdienst verlangt wird, so ist dies nur ein Beitrag zur Gerechtigkeit und keine Strafzahlung, denn wenn nicht, wären diejenigen, die Arbeitsdienst leisten ja die Deppen und das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.



Da wird unter anderem auch "bestraft", wer am WE werktätig ist oder wie ich selbstständig. Die Rentner mit Zeit regen sich dann zusätzlich über die "faulen Mitglieder" auf. Ich habe das schon erlebt. Ich habe wie gesagt nichts dagegen, Arbeitsstunden zu entlohnen, aber ich habe etwas gegen "Bestrafung", da dies zu Gezeter führt.

Ging in meinem Segelflugverein doch auch. Recht hoher Beitrag, der sich durch Arbeitsstunden erheblich reduziert. Gezeter gabs da nicht, obwohls finanziell aufs Selbe hinaus läuft.

Es ist halt der große Unterschied der Motivation zwischen positiven und negativen Anreizen!


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo,

da wird niemand "bestraft" es ist wie gesagt nur eine Aussgleichszahlung, die der Gerechtigkeit dient. Und, wenn man  nicht zahlen will, einen einzigen Samstag im Jahr wird man wohl opfern können, wenn nicht so hat man in einem Verein auch nichts verloren.
Wenn die Arbeitsstunden bezahlt würden, würde sich die Katze in den Schwanz beissen, es wäre genauso wie die Ausgleichszahlung - nur andersherum.
Zu Gezeter hat das bei uns im Verein noch nicht geführt, es weiss jeder, dass es so ist und so sein muss. Schließlich fusst das Ganze auf die Mehrheitsmeinung  der Mitliederversammlung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wenn die Arbeitsstunden bezahlt würden, würde sich die Katze in den Schwanz beissen, es wäre genauso wie die Ausgleichszahlung - nur andersherum.



Sendet aber ein anderes Signal. Bei Bestrafung wird eben jemand bestraft, obwohl er den Verein im Ausgleich zusätzlich zum normalen Beitrag finanziert. Das hat in meinem letzten Angelverein dazu geführt, dass tatsächlich Leute abends im Vereinsheim andauernd besoffen über "faule Mitglieder" hergezogen sind, obwohl die denen das Grillfleisch und das Vereinsheim mitfinanzieren. Der Arbeitseinsatz hing in dem Falle kurioserweise mit der Sauferei und Grillerei zusammen. :q Bei Müllsammelaktionen etc haben sich noch immer genug gefunden.

Mit der anderen Methode der Belohnung finanziert jeder in gleichem Maße den Verein. Und die Arbeitenden werden halt belohnt, indem sie Geld wiederbekommen. Da bleibt sowas von vornherein aus, weil mein Segelflugverein als Beispiel finanziell ohne diese Zahler kaum exisitieren würde.

Es geht mir hier nur um ein Signal, das gesendet wird. Und für mich sind Vereine mit solchen negativen Signalen nichts mehr, da sich das auf die vereinsinterne Kommunikation überträgt.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo,

also dass durch die Ausgleichszahlung negative Signale rüberkommen habe ich in 55 Jahren Mitgliedschaft noch nicht bemerkt und auch noch von keinem Vereinskameraden gehört. Auch wurde sich noch NIE in der Mitgliederversammlung darüber beschwert  und ich versäumte in den 55 Jahren allenfalls 5 dieser Versammlungen.
Es gibt auch Vereine, habe ich zumindest gehört, da gibt es keine Ausgleichzahlungen, da muss man eine bestimmte Anzahl von Arbeitsstunden leisten, wer dies nicht tut bekommt keinen Erlaubnisschein. Da finde ich die Möglichkeit der Ausgleichszahlung schon gerechter. Und als eine Bestrafung hat das bei uns noch niemand aufgefasst, weil es ja auch keine ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Was soll ein Verein auch sonst machen?

Da wird 1 oder 2 x gefragt, "wer meldet sich freiwillig"?...wenn das nicht reicht, dann muß man die Leute eben motivieren, damit sie den Hintern hochkriegen, wenn´s Aufgaben zu verteilen gibt.

Ist beim Vorstand etc. nicht anders - die sind für ihre Tätigkeiten zumeist auch von der Beitragspflicht befreit, wie auch Kontrolleure, Kassenwart etc . - finde ich völlig OK, weil sonst keiner seine Freizeit für´s Gemeinwohl im Verein opfert.

Wenn alle nur angeln und keiner die Pflichten wahrnimmt, dann ist ein Verein schnell am Ende.

Im Idealfall macht man zusammen die lästigen Arbeiten /  Ämter & genießt dann auch zusammen das tolle Hobby - wenn einige da nicht freiwillig mitziehen, dann muß eben irgendwoher ne Motivation kommen - Geld klappt da eigentlich recht gut in der Praxis - egal, ob als Anreiz der Beitragsminderung oder als "on Top" Strafzahlung für nicht geleistete Stunden!

Alles auf freiwilliger Basis klappt leider nicht, wie es auch die Erfahrung über Jahrzehnte zeigt --> ist ähnlich wie bei der Prüfungspflicht in NRW - so ganz freiwillig klappt´s nicht, also muss etwas Zwang her, damit ein Mindestmaß an Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema "Angeln" vor dem Beginn des Angeln´s stattfindet - klappt meiner Meinung nach auch ganz ordentlich in NRW!...

Bessere Angler gibt´s dadurch sicher nicht - aber eben auch *keine gänzlich Unwissenden!*



Ernie


----------



## Michael_05er (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Moin zusammen,
ich hol den Thread mal aus der Versenkung, ich hätte zu dem Thema nämlich ein paat Fragen. In unserem Verein (hinter Kreuznach auf dem Land, ca.25 Mitglieder mit 35.- Jahresbeitrag, zwei kleine Weiher und ein ganzes Stückchen kleiner Bach als Gewässer) wird es wohl bei der nächsten JHV den Antrag geben, eine Pflichtzahl an Arbeitsstunden mit alternativer Zahlung eines "Ablasses pro nicht geleisteter Stunde" einzuführen. Ich persönlich bin dafür, das einzuführen. Neben einem "Dreck-Weg-Tag" am Bach gibt es im Jahr zwei oder drei Einsätze an den Teichen und vor allem das jährliche Fischerfest, um seine Stunden zu leisten. Gerade bei letzterem haben sich die Gemüter mehr und mehr erhitzt. Freitags und Samstags ist Aufbau angesagt, Sonntag das Fest und Montag der Abbau. Natürlich haben die Rentner mehr Zeit, aber man kann es auch nicht einer Hand voll 80jähriger zumuten, 50 Biergarnituren auf- und abzuladen und aufzubauen oder schwere Zeltgestänge zu montieren. Die können das irgendwann körperlich einfach nicht mehr leisten. Trotzdem sind selbst am eigentlichen Fest, wo alle helfen sollten (grillen, Getränkeausschank etc.), höchstens 50% der Mitglieder da. Es wird natürlich weiterhin die geben, die immer da sind, und diejenigen, die nie kommen. Aber vielleicht kriegen wir so den ein oder anderen doch aktiviert. Oder mehr Geld in die Vereinskasse für Besatz, Werkzeug, den Landwirt, der uns mit Mäharbeiten hilft etc... 

Mich interessiert das organisatorische "Drumherum", dewegen die Fragen, wie das in Euren Vereinen läuft:
- Wie werden die geleisteten Stunden protokolliert?
- Wer im Verein ist zuständig, den Überblick zu haben bzw. Buch zu führen?
- Wie wird damit umgegangen, wenn jemand weder zum Einsatz kommt noch zahlen will?
- Können geleistete Stunden ins nächste Jahr "übertragen" oder nicht geleistete Stunden im nächsten Jahr "nachgearbeitet" werden?
- Gibt es Ausnahmen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (einmalig oder auch permanent, wie schon erwähnt sind einige bei uns jenseits der 80 unterwegs)?

Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir diese Fragen klären, wenn wir auf der JHV das ganze besprechen und beschließen wollen...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

* Überprüfung: Hüttenwart bzw. Gewässerwart über Anwesenheitsliste mit Unterschrift des Mitglieds


* Übertrag insofern, dass es manchmal Mitglieder gibt, die etwas ganz besonderes zeitmäßig leisten, z.B. Kiesung des Parkplatzes, das war so zeit- (und -geld (privat)) intensiv, dass hier im Bedarfsfalle eine Freistellung vom Arbeistdienstes in der nächsten Saison großzügig abgesehen werden könnte. Solche Maßnahmen lassen sich problemlos begründen und sind aber auch ein seltener Ausnahmefall.

 *Ein "ich arbeite das im nächsten Jahr ein" gibt es nicht, denn erfahrungsgemäß klappt ein Vorschuss dieser Art nicht und läßt sich auch bei Nachfragen anderer Mitglieder ("Warum muss der dieses Jahr nicht") nicht begründen.


 * Wenn ein Mitglied in einer Solidargemeinschaft nicht mitzieht, also weder zahlt und eben auch nicht arbeitet: Aussprache des Vorstands mit diesem => ggf. Abmahnung => ggf. für nächste Saison keine Angelberechtigungserlaubnis
(klappt problemlos und auch relativ harmonisch, bei uns will keiner sich auf Angelverbot sich einlassen und an sich sind die Mitglieeder auch vernünftig und einsichtig).


* Wer angeln kann, kann auch Arbeistdienst absolvieren, wie Müll einsammeln, ** notfalls als Anweiser mit Ratschlägen und Kommentaren an die arbeitenden  **... aber: anwesend muss jeder sein, außer er ist glaubhaft wegen seines Gebrechens entschuldigt (diese Mitglieder zahlen aber freiwillig ohne Aufforderung den Arbeistdienstausfall, welcher ja sowieso in Sonderbesatz umgesetzt wird)
Aber generell gilt: Wer angeln gehen kann, kann auch beim Arbeistdienst anwesend sein. (Haben im Verein nie diesbezüglich Diskusssionen gehabt.)


----------



## mathias160888 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Hallo Michael,

bei uns ist diese Thematik ganz genau geklärt weil wir in der Vergangenheit ähnliche Probleme haben.

Wir sind ein etwas größerer Verein. Unser Jahresbeitrag beträgt 100€. Jedes Mitglied soll einen Arbeitsdienst pro Jahr tägigen. Das Mitglied muss sich vorher beim Arbeitsdienstleiter telefonisch anmelden und seinen Pass mitbringen zum Arbeitsdienst. Wenn wir zum Arbeitsdienst erscheinen aber nicht wirklich anpacken, kann der Arbeitsdienstleiter entscheiden ober er eine positive Meldung an den Kassierer gibt oder nicht. Wenn wir an keinem Arbeitsdienst teilnehmen zahlen wir 60€. 

Die Regeln kannst du bei uns auf der Seite auch sehr schön Nachlesen. Verein Schreibe ich dir per PN.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## LuckyDuke (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das organisatorische "Drumherum", dewegen die Fragen, wie das in Euren Vereinen läuft:
> - Wie werden die geleisteten Stunden protokolliert?
> - Wer im Verein ist zuständig, den Überblick zu haben bzw. Buch zu führen?
> - Wie wird damit umgegangen, wenn jemand weder zum Einsatz kommt noch zahlen will?
> ...



Bei uns läuft das folgendermaßen:
Jedes Mitglied muss 10 Arbeitsstunden ableisten. Wer zur JHV kommt, bekommt dafür schon mal 2h gut geschrieben.
Dann gibt es 4 Termine a 8H im Jahr, an denen man seinen Arbeitsdienst ableisten kann.
Auf der JHV werden für die 4 Arbeitsdienste Arbeitsdienstleiter bestimmt. Die melden sich freiwillig. Gerne auch Rentner. Diese werden dann informiert welche Arbeiten zu erledigen sind und verteilen die arbeiten dann an diejenigen Mitglieder die zum Arbeitsdienst erscheinen. Zudem schreiben die Arbeitsdienstleiter auf, wer wie lange da war, und leiten die Liste dann später an den Schriftführer weiter. Wer zu keinem Arbeitsdienst erscheint erhält dann nach Ablauf aller Arbeitsdienste Post vom Schriftführer und wird gebeten die Stunden die er versäumt hat zu bezahlen. Weigert sich jemand, erhält er nochmal Post, weigert er sich weiterhin wird er aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen.

Wer über alle 4 Termine krank ist (da muss man auch keinen Krankenschein vorlegen, bei unserem kleinen Verein (40 Mitglieder) läuft das auf Vertrauen)) braucht natürlich keinen Arbeitsdienst machen. Ebenso wenig wie die Rentner. Allerdings gibt es bei uns genug Rentner, die trotzdem oft genug mit anpacken.


----------



## ollidi (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

*- Wie werden die geleisteten Stunden protokolliert?*
Nach dem Arbeitsdienst wird ein Buch ausgelegt, in dem sich jedes Mitglied einträgt, welches an dem Tag Arbeitsdienst geleistet hat
*- Wer im Verein ist zuständig, den Überblick zu haben bzw. Buch zu führen?*
Der jeweils Leitende des Arbeitsdienstes und zum Jahresende der Kassenwart um den Abgleich über die Mitglieder zu haben, welche zum Arbeitsdienst erschienen sind.
Wer keinen Arbeitsdienst geleistet hat, zahlt einen Bonus. Dieser wird gleich mit dem Jahresbeitrag eingezogen. 
*- Wie wird damit umgegangen, wenn jemand weder zum Einsatz kommt noch zahlen will?*
Bis zu drei Mahnungen und dann Ausschluss, wenn der Einzug von dem Mitglied rückgängig gemacht wird.
*- Können geleistete Stunden ins nächste Jahr "übertragen" oder nicht geleistete Stunden im nächsten Jahr "nachgearbeitet" werden?*
Nein. Da würde man leicht den Überblick verlieren
*- Gibt es Ausnahmen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (einmalig oder auch permanent, wie schon erwähnt sind einige bei uns jenseits der 80 unterwegs)?*
Bei Krankheit natürlich oder wenn es sich um Soldaten im Auslandseinsatz handelt (oder ähnliches).
Ab dem 60ten Lebensjahr ist man bei uns Arbeitsdienstbefreit. Es kommen aber immer wieder gerne Mitglieder, die schon das 60te Lebensjahr überschnitten haben.

Wir haben normalerweise 6 Arbeitsdienste im Jahr. Es erfolgen auch keine Einladungen oder Voranmeldungen. 
Unser Verein ist nicht so groß, daß wir so vorgehen müssten.


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Danke schon mal an alle für die Auskunft! Ich nehme auf jeden Fall mal mit, dass wir dann für jeden Einsatz einen "Arbeitsdienstleiter" brauchen, der protokolliert. Sonst läuft das nämlich auf die "Schaun mer mal"-Variante hinaus, und dann hat niemand einen Überblick... Ob wir eine Altersgrenze festlegen weiß ich nicht. Da wir nur wenige Nicht-Rentner im Verein haben wird das womöglich eng. Nicht dass ich nachher der einzige "Pflichtarbeiter" bin  

Übereinstimmend ist auch ein akzeptierter konsequenter Umgang mit "Verweigerern" zu erkennen. Das beruhigt mich im Hinblick auf diesen Punkt, da ich als zukünftiger Kassenwart dann wohl derjenige bin, der diese Mitglieder anmahnen bzw. zur Kasse bitten muss muss...

Außerdem sollten wir uns einigen, welche Anwesenheiten gezählt weden. Also ob z.B. die JHV auch zählt, oder der regionale "Dreck-Weg-Tag", den wir am Vereinsbach verbringen. Wobei da ohnehin nur die Leute auftauchen, die ihre Stunden auch ohne diese Termine vollkriegen 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Das mit den Arbeitsstunden kann schon seltsame Blüten treiben, wie in meinem Verein z.B..
Da werden mit hohem Aufwand an Arbeitsleistung, zwei Fischerfeste ausgerichtet. 
Eines reicht wohl nicht um die Kassen zu füllen?
Mit dem Resultat, dass vor ein paar Jahren mal 3000€ ans Finanzamt abgeführt werden musste! 
Der ganze überalterte Verein ist darauf ausgerichtet und gesellige Veranstaltungen haben leider einen höheren Stellenwert, als das Angeln an sich.
Ich nenne das schon lange Thekenverein!
Es sind 15 Pflichtstunden angesetzt und wer diese nicht leisten kann, oder mag, zahlt 150€ in die Kasse.
Wobei Arbeitsstunden lieber gesehen werden, als einfach zu zahlen, denn Geld ist ja ohnehin reichlich vorhanden!
Als ich vor Jahren einen schweren Bandscheibenvorfall hatte und dadurch auch beruflich ziemlich am Arxxx war (also auch finanziell!), gab es keine Gnade.
Mir wurde gesagt das ja fast jeder mal Rückenprobleme hat!
Selbst mein krebskranker Kumpel musste, kurz vor seinem Ableben, noch die 150€ leisten!
Seitdem geht mir dieser Verein auch am Arxxx vorbei und ist für mich nur noch die Möglichkeit zu angeln!
Ich zahle jetzt nur noch und zwar aus Prinzip!

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Pflicht-Arbeitsstunden in gemeinnützigen Vereinen*

Servus Jürgen,


thematisiere das doch bei der nächsten HV. 

Bereite deine Argumente etwas vor mit Vorgesprächen gleichgesinnter 
Und trete zur Wahl an, lass dich wählen und ändere das.


----------

